
Self control is overrated. Willpower is too - prostoalex
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/1/15/16863374/willpower-overrated-self-control-psychology
======
new_time
This is a great example of an author taking a few methodological issues, doing
some aggressive nitpicking, redefining some terms on the fly and then grandly
extrapolating out to a ridiculous conclusion.

The author tries to say that people with good willpower and self control
aren't actually exhibiting self control but have instead developed helpful
strategies and techniques for coping with desire.

Well... Ok? It doesn't matter how temptation resistance manifests. Some people
are better at it than others, and this makes them more successful.

From the way the text ends, it seems the author is eager to dismiss self
agency because then it frees them to blame external forces like poverty or
oppression for everyone's misfortune rather than personal failings.

